# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  KDD en la Fuensanta 03-07-2010

## santy

Como me he ofrecido a empezar a mover en serio la posibilidad de una KDD, el amigo Xuquer me ha dado la idea del sitio perfecto, y el programa de actividades ya redactado (es decir, casi todo el trabajo hecho :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ).
El lugar el embalse de la Fuensanta, en Yeste (Albacete), yo propongo el día 12 de Junio, el día es flexible pero pienso que no conviene irnos mucho más adelante de fechas.
El programa y el nombre ha sido idea de Xuquer, y os lo transmito tal cual, ya que es perfecto. 
KDD manchega:  quedar a las 10 h en algún lugar cercano al embalse de la Fuensanta (ya lo gestionaré con los compañeros de Hellín y lo diré), almuerzo ligero y visita(s), a las 15h comida, tertulia despedida y cierre.
Animaros todos los que podáis, si alguien quiere aprovechar y pasar el finde por la zona, que lo avise y si quiere le gestiono el alojamiento en donde me diga.
De todas formas, podéis proponer algún cambio tanto en la fecho como en el programa, estoy abierto a sugerencias.
Un saludo, y espero gente que se apunte.


Añado la lista de asistentes, si alguien no está, o no son correctos los datos que me lo diga, o edite y modifique.
-Luján +1
-nando+2 (en principio)
-Antonio Callejas (1)
-Fede+2
-Sergi 1907 +3
-Xuquer +2
-Ben-Amar+2
-Santy + Sara

Lugar inicial de la Kdd *Yeste*, a las10,30 quien quiera desayunar antes de empezar, o a las 11 para empezar la ruta, en el hotel "Yeste", la dirección es Carretera de Hellín nº 1.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Xuquer

En principio cuenta conmigo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ya vere si mas adelante viene algún amigo conmigo o voy solo.
No habia visto el hilo Santy, lo siento  :Embarrassment: 

Bueno, sobre todo que la gastronomia sea apetecible, a mi me tiene la mujer siempre a regimen y si no viene ella...pues eso :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Yo, con la salvedad de que me es muy dificil programar mi vida con tanta antelación, me apunto. Dependo de una historia que ya le he contado a Santy, pero creo que no sea dificultad para poder vernos el 12 sábado.

Pero me parece que eso de despedirnos a las 15,00 es un tanto temprano, máxime con los días tan largos que disfrutamos en este tiempo.

Puesto que la mayor parte de los visitantes (foreros de Murcia, Albacete, Alicante, Valenia) entrarán por la autovía A-30 (por Hellín), yo propongo humildemente que antes de adentrarnos en la sierra visitemos la presa del Cenajo que nos pilla de camino y después sigamos ruta al Fuensanta.

Para los que vengan de lejos una hora de salida lógica y cómoda pueden ser las 7 de la tarde (en poco más de dos horas os plantais en Valencia, por ejemplo).

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## FEDE

> Como me he ofrecido a empezar a mover en serio la posibilidad de una KDD, el amigo Xuquer me ha dado la idea del sitio perfecto, y el programa de actividades ya redactado (es decir, casi todo el trabajo hecho).
> El lugar el embalse de la Fuensanta, en Yeste (Albacete), yo propongo el día 12 de Junio, el día es flexible pero pienso que no conviene irnos mucho más adelante de fechas.
> El programa y el nombre ha sido idea de Xuquer, y os lo transmito tal cual, ya que es perfecto. 
> KDD manchega:  quedar a las 10 h en algún lugar cercano al embalse de la Fuensanta (ya lo gestionaré con los compañeros de Hellín y lo diré), almuerzo ligero y visita(s), a las 15h comida, tertulia despedida y cierre.
> Animaros todos los que podáis, si alguien quiere aprovechar y pasar el finde por la zona, que lo avise y si quiere le gestiono el alojamiento en donde me diga.
> De todas formas, podéis proponer algún cambio tanto en la fecho como en el programa, estoy abierto a sugerencias.
> Un saludo, y espero gente que se apunte.


Buena idea, iria encantado, pero resulta que ese dia tengo una boda de una sobrina, lo siento,  :Frown:  para otra será  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## J.L. Campillo

Hola Santy.
Una buena idea pero va a ser dificil coincidir. El día que propones tengo la comunión de mi hijo y no podré ir pero si se atrasa una semana puedes contar conmigo. 
Hago este comentario a título informativo, no pretendo que se modifique la fecha sólo por mi. 
El lugar es perfecto y tenemos Yeste muy cerca para comer y dar una vuelta por sus pintorescas calles, el castillo, etc.
Estaré atento a vuestras noticias.
Un saludo.

----------


## santy

El tema de las 15,00 es a la hora que deberíamos empezar a comer, con lo cual se puede alargar lo que cada uno queramos, o podamos para que se pasen los vapores etílicos antes de conducir :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Yo también considero que las siete de la tarde es una buena hora.
Un saludo, y a ver si la gente se anima y nos juntamos unos cuantos, seguro que aparte de ver los embalses de esta zona a unos niveles desconocidos para muchos de nosotros, el otro tema principal el gastronómico, también va a ser bueno :Wink: 
Un saludo a todos.

como ya dije, el día es susceptible de cambios, y estamos abiertos a sugerencias. Otro buen día es, dentro de ese mismo fin de semana el domingo 13.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El tema de las 15,00 es a la hora que deberíamos empezar a comer, con lo cual se puede alargar lo que cada uno queramos, o podamos para que se pasen los vapores etílicos antes de conducir.


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , la verdad que está bien pensado  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 

En mi caso, si me pilla con el descanso iré encantado, los kms no me importan, pero ese día es diario y aparte, con el jaleo de los turnos...no sé ni cual tendré...pero siguiendo la lógica tiene toda la pinta que me toque de noche, así que, como que lo veo un poquillo dificil  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 

Como idea, genial y el lugar, mejor imposible. Estoy con Antonio, creo que también el Cenajo se merece una visita, y muchos/gran parte de los que os presentéis a la cita iréis por la A-30, por lo que El Cenajo os pilla de paso y luego subís hasta Fuensanta.

Espero que se os de bien (jo...yo quiero ir!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Como se dice en estos casos...FOTOS!!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Y desde el Fresnedas, me acordaré de vosotros, pero eso sí, espero que la tertulia hidraúlica, termine publicada en alguna parte de éste foro, y nos inundeis de fotos y paisajes de un día importante de éste nuestro Foro.
Un saludo a todos y que la gente se anime!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos,

Siento no poder acompañaros pero el domingo 13 estoy de guardia, justamente empiezo las vacaciones el viernes día 18. Espero que publiquéis muchas fotos.

----------


## nando

La verdad la concentración de foreros es la mar de interesante pero como suele ocurrir muchos de nosotros estamos condicionados por eventos familiares o trabajo intentaré hacer encaje de bolillos para poder asistir.

----------


## Luján

El sábado 12 estaremos de resaca de una boda la noche anterior, así que no creo que sea lo más recomendable darnos el palizón. Además tenemos que ir adecentando un poco nuestro nuevo pisito.

De todos modos se verá. Yo quiero ir, pero, como muchas veces, la parienta decide.

Si se cambia al domingo 13 será mejor para mí, pero el fin de semana siguiente y el otro será imposible. Boda el sábado 19 en Pamplona y F1 a dos pasos de mi casa el sábado 26 y domingo 27.

----------


## REEGE

BMW's, nuevos pisitos... Te vas dando cuenta Ben-Amar... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , como funcionan nuestros moderadores!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

No te pienses Reege, aquí te presento a mi compañero de escapada de los viernes :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

Sergi, así empeze yo, dicen que: _el que no plora no mama_  :Big Grin: 

A ver, ya se sabe que a todos NUNCA nos va venir bien el mismo dia, seguro, pero como somos un pequeño grupo lo futuribles quedadores de la Fuensanta se me ocurre: ¿ porque no intentamos consensuar otra fecha y abrimos el abanico de posibles ?? 

ejemplo: el 3-07-2010  :Smile:  :Wink: 

opinad porfi  :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

Por mí en un principio el día 3 no hay problema, tengo fiesta :Big Grin: 

Xuquer, es que el Ford es como mi tercer hijo, no lo puedo cambiar por nada :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , para los niños ya tenemos uno más nuevo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver, ya se sabe que a todos NUNCA nos va venir bien el mismo dia, seguro, pero como somos un pequeño grupo lo futuribles quedadores de la Fuensanta se me ocurre: ¿ porque no intentamos consensuar otra fecha y abrimos el abanico de posibles ?? 
> 
> ejemplo: el 3-07-2010 
> 
> opinad porfi


Por mi parte, estoy "atado" a los turnos, pues para esas fechas curramos diarios, sabados, domingos, festivos, mañanas, tardes, noches...peor que las farmacias 24 horas  :Big Grin: 

Depende del turno que tenga así descansamos, por lo que...tengo que mirar en el cuadrante a ver de que estaré esa semana. En el caso de que me toque currar, intentaré a ver si algún compañero me hace el favor de cambiar el turno y así intentar asistir a la cita  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Lo suyo sería que llegáramos el día 3 y nos "recogiéramos" el 4, pernoctando en algún lugar cercano (Hellín, Yeste... :Confused: ), sería "más flexible" sobre todo para los que iríamos desde tan lejos, pues en mi caso, por ejemplo, es un palizón que no veas...encima sin autovías... :Big Grin: , pues hasta Ciudad Real tan sólo tendría unos 20 kms de autovía, y por Sevilla y por Madrid como que no voy a tirar, pues la cantidad de kms que haría por esa ruta sería una bestialidad... :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> A ver, ya se sabe que a todos NUNCA nos va venir bien el mismo dia, seguro, pero como somos un pequeño grupo lo futuribles quedadores de la Fuensanta se me ocurre: ¿ porque no intentamos consensuar otra fecha y abrimos el abanico de posibles ?? 
> 
> ejemplo: el 3-07-2010 
> 
> opinad porfi


Por mi parte me apunto  :Big Grin:  a no ser que vengan fuerzas mayores  :Frown:  y como ha dicho el amigo F. Lázaro, podriamos llegar el dia 3 o incluso el dia 2 por la tarde y volver el domigo al medio dia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Yo el 3 de julio no tengo problema, pero no puedo garantizarlo aún.

----------


## santy

Por mi no hay problema en cambiarlo al día 3 de Julio y a ver si así, con más tiempo, la gente puede planificarse mejor, y nos podemos juntar más.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Tengo fiesta.....todo el día, pués es el día de mi boda!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 :Frown: Lo siento, pero creo que me perderé la QDD.

----------


## ben-amar

> Tengo fiesta.....todo el día, pués es el día de mi boda!!
> Lo siento, pero creo que me perderé la QDD.


Lo dicho, Reege, ¡enhorabuena!.  :Smile:  Os deseo lo mejor
Un saludo tambien para Maria Fresnedas

----------


## nando

> Tengo fiesta.....todo el día, pués es el día de mi boda!!
> Lo siento, pero creo que me perderé la QDD.


Jolines pues la verdad lo tienes complicado jajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  (no hay mal que por bien no venga) lo dicho por ben-amar ¡enhorabuena!.  Os deseo lo mejor  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Me sumo a las felicitaciones de mis compañeros :Smile: , enhorabuena Reege.
La verdad es que si que lo tienes un poco difícil para venir, puede ser que la novia se enfade un poco si en vez de a la boda te vienes a la KDD :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

> Tengo fiesta.....todo el día, pués es el día de mi boda!!
> Lo siento, pero creo que me perderé la QDD.



A quien se le ocurre casarse en sábado y encima dia 3 de Julio,  :Frown: quecaló  :Big Grin: 

Nada, enhorabuena Reege, acuerdate de los pobres que estaremos sufriendo los calores del estío y pateando orillas de embalses.  :Cool: 

Para los que venis de lejos, me parece fenomenal que deseeis hacer noche en la zona, yo no podré pernoctar, además de estar casi casi en casa.  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

> Tengo fiesta.....todo el día, pués es el día de mi boda!!
> Lo siento, pero creo que me perderé la QDD.


Muchas felicidades Reege :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Tengo fiesta.....todo el día, pués es el día de mi boda!!
> Lo siento, pero creo que me perderé la QDD.


Muchas felicidades amigo Reege y Maria Fresnedas, espero que toda la vida sea un camino de rosas para los dos  :Smile:  y el domingo si os queda tiempo libre ya sabeís donde nos podeís encontrar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo y lo dicho que lo difruteís y sean ustedes muy felices  :Wink:  
Ya sabeís el dicho no? el que dice!! " Te quiero más que ayer y menos que mañana " no lo olvideís nunca  :Cool: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tengo fiesta.....todo el día, pués es el día de mi boda!!
> Lo siento, pero creo que me perderé la QDD.


Felicidades Reege, por supuesto también a María Fresnedas  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Os encontrásteis, os conocísteis, os tomásteis la mano...y ahora caminareis juntos. Feliz matrimonio  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Me toca currar, no tengo descanso

Ese fin de semana del 3 y 4 de Julio, me toca de mañana... :Frown:  :Frown: 

Otra vez será...a ver si el año que viene cuando El Cenajo tenga que abrir compuertas puedo ir  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

¿Cómo está el tema, se anima la gente?

Hoy he firmado mis vacaciones a partir del día 2 de julio y si la kedada prospera aprovecharé para ver a mi familia de Madrid.

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos.
> 
> ¿Cómo está el tema, se anima la gente?
> 
> Hoy he firmado mis vacaciones a partir del día 2 de julio y si la kedada prospera aprovecharé para ver a mi familia de Madrid.



Yo creo que para esa fecha no tengo nada, asi que cuenta conmigo en un 50-75%.

----------


## FEDE

Pues yo espero cojerlas también a partir del dia 2 de Julio  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  cuando menos una semanita, aunque llueva o truene  :Big Grin:  ¿ por cierto el que quiera se puede ir buscando hotel, o lo va ha organizar alguien?  :Confused: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Pues yo espero cojerlas también a partir del dia 2 de Julio  cuando menos una semanita, aunque llueva o truene  ¿ por cierto el que quiera se puede ir buscando hotel, o lo va ha organizar alguien? 
> 
> Un saludo



Lo lógico seria que lo organizase uno de la zona, pero dado que hoy dia via interné lo tenemos tan fácil... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Yo pernoctaré en casa  :Stick Out Tongue: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

> Yo creo que para esa fecha no tengo nada, asi que cuenta conmigo en un 50-75%.



No me falles bicho, después que hemos cambiado las fechas  :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

En mi caso intentaré hacer el viaje en dos etapas. 6 horas de viaje seguidas con dos niños es mucho, así que pasaré un día de camping a mitad de camino :Smile:

----------


## nando

> En mi caso intentaré hacer el viaje en dos etapas. 6 horas de viaje seguidas con dos niños es mucho, así que pasaré un día de camping a mitad de camino


De camping que tiempos aquellos ¡¡¡

----------


## FEDE

> En mi caso intentaré hacer el viaje en dos etapas. 6 horas de viaje seguidas con dos niños es mucho, así que pasaré un día de camping a mitad de camino


 :EEK!:  6 horas me parece mucho no? cuantos kilometros tienes de viaje?

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> 6 horas me parece mucho no? cuantos kilometros tienes de viaje?
> 
> Un saludo



Unos 520, pero con un niño de 11 meses y otro de 4 años, ya sabes...

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Unos 520, pero con un niño de 11 meses y otro de 4 años, ya sabes...
> 
> Un saludo


Te entiendo, y no creí que hubiera tantos kilometros  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Se acerca la kdd y espero que tengáis el día reservado.

Hoy he confirmado mi estancia en un camping de Oropesa del 29 hasta el 2. Así podré ir tranquilmente hasta Yeste a dormir.

Además aprovecharé para pasar la noche del sábado en Madrid y ver a mi familia :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Espeo que os animéis  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Como dice el amigo Sergi se acerca la Kdd del dia 3 de Julio en la Fuensanta, yo ya tengo reservado del dia 2 al dia 4 en Yeste, y aquí os dejo un enalce de eltiempo.es parece que da un poco de agua, sobre todo para el domingo dia 4, esperemos que se retrasen al lunes.
http://www.eltiempo.es/yeste.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:  Nos vemos en la KDD  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergiako

Bueno no se que habreis pensado pero me conozco un poco la zona y si ese dia hace calor conozco un sitio de lujo por asi decirlo llamado balneario de tus, aqui dejo un enlace a la pagina web del balneario por que si ese dia hace calor hay 2 opciones irse al rio o irse hay:
http://www.balneariodetus.com/
para los que lleven gps estas son las coordenadas:
38º 22’ 14’’ N
2º 24’ 59’’ W 

y esta es una pequeña foto de la piscina exterior (son 2 piscinas una para los pequeños que el agua esta como un chuzo y la grande)

----------


## Xuquer

Yo iré en KDD de sábado, la pregunta es : asistirá alguna fémina??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    lo digo porque mi santa me lo ha preguntado y eso le ayudará a decidirse a venir o no. :Big Grin: 
salu2 :Wink:

----------


## nando

> Yo iré en KDD de sábado, la pregunta es : asistirá alguna fémina??    lo digo porque mi santa me lo ha preguntado y eso le ayudará a decidirse a venir o no.
> salu2


Pués yo intentaré que si para que ellas tengan su conversación  :Big Grin:  y si le dais algún billetaje mejor :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y nosotros a lo nuestro  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

> Yo iré en KDD de sábado, la pregunta es : asistirá alguna fémina??    lo digo porque mi santa me lo ha preguntado y eso le ayudará a decidirse a venir o no.
> salu2


Hombre que se anime también :Smile: 

Yo voy con la mujer y los dos críos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y uno es un auténtico terremoto :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## nando

> Hombre que se anime también
> 
> Yo voy con la mujer y los dos críos y uno es un auténtico terremoto
> 
> Un saludo


lo de los crios está resuelto yo te presto a los mios

----------


## FEDE

> Yo iré en KDD de sábado, la pregunta es : asistirá alguna fémina??    lo digo porque mi santa me lo ha preguntado y eso le ayudará a decidirse a venir o no.
> salu2


Hola Xuquer, decirte que a mi mujer cualquiera la deja atrás  :Big Grin:  por cierto, ultimamente estás un poco perdido ¿mucha faena? :Confused: 

Un saludo  :Smile:  nos vemos el sabado  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> lo de los crios está resuelto yo te presto a los mios


Mejor se los dejamos a algún forero que aún no tiene y que vaya practicando :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Yo iré en KDD de sábado, la pregunta es : asistirá alguna fémina??    lo digo porque mi santa me lo ha preguntado y eso le ayudará a decidirse a venir o no.
> salu2


Cuenta con mi novia, ya sabes que le gusta hablar. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Iremos los dos.




> Mejor se los dejamos a algún forero que aún no tiene y que vaya practicando


Dicen de mí que soy capaz de cansar a los críos, por eso mi novia me suele echar a mí la bronca cuando los críos que conozco no paran quietos  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Big Grin: .

Me encantan los críos, ¡mientras sean de otro! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FEDE

> Mejor se los dejamos a algún forero que aún no tiene y que vaya practicando


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  eso va por el amigo Luján, he visto que ha pedido 2 camisetas de bebe  :Stick Out Tongue:  si es así, mi enhorabuena Luján  :Smile:  
Mi hijo aunque ya tiene casi 11 años, todavía es un manojo de nervios  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  capaz de volver loco a cualquiera.

Un saludo  :Smile:  estoy deseando que llegue el sabado  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> eso va por el amigo Luján, he visto que ha pedido 2 camisetas de bebe  si es así, mi enhorabuena Luján  
> Mi hijo aunque ya tiene casi 11 años, todavía es un manojo de nervios  capaz de volver loco a cualquiera.
> 
> Un saludo  estoy deseando que llegue el sabado


No, no son para nosotros. Son para la chiquilla de unos amigos, que muy amablemente nos prestaron una habitación cuando fuimos a la boda de mi cuñado, y con los que tenemos una gran amistad.

----------


## saraa

parece que nos va a hacer calorcitoo!
bueno si cae un poquito de agua a lo mejor nos refresca y todo XD
un saludo y nos vemos en la KDD! :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> No, no son para nosotros. Son para la chiquilla de unos amigos, que muy amablemente nos prestaron una habitación cuando fuimos a la boda de mi cuñado, y con los que tenemos una gran amistad.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Perdona la confución, es que al ver que has pedido una verde y una rosa pense, que eran para tí y que todavía no sabías si era niño o niña  :Stick Out Tongue:  bueno..... si aún no quieres hijos cunado conoscas al mio, aún tardaras más en encargarlos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

Bueno señores tengan ustedes buena semana y cuidensé que el sabado será otro dia  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:  no dudo que este encuentro será positivo para todas las partes implicadas en dicho evento  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Mi hija es seguro (como habréis podido comprobar), lo la mujer ya es otro tema que estoy trabajando, pero no se yo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Por cierto, y hablando de regalar crios, alguno quiere uno de 19 (bien criadito ya), la otra de momento me la quedo, pero ya veremos luego :Cool: .
Un saludo y no os canséis mucho esta semana, reservad fuerzas para el sábado.

----------


## saraa

> Mi hija es seguro (como habréis podido comprobar), lo la mujer ya es otro tema que estoy trabajando, pero no se yo.
> Por cierto, y hablando de regalar crios, alguno quiere uno de 19 (bien criadito ya), la otra de momento me la quedo, pero ya veremos luego.
> Un saludo y no os canséis mucho esta semana, reservad fuerzas para el sábado.


aaaaaalaaa no vendas al tete que si no no tengo a quien cansinear cuando no estes!!!
por cierto.. tampoco creo que lo quieran tan mayor y con el rendimiento que tiene.. jajaja  :Wink:

----------


## santy

¡¡calla y no me los espantes, que así no va a haber manera :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !!

----------


## Luján

> Perdona la confución, es que al ver que has pedido una verde y una rosa pense, que eran para tí y que todavía no sabías si era niño o niña  bueno..... si aún no quieres hijos cunado conoscas al mio, aún tardaras más en encargarlos  
> 
> Un saludo


Desgraciadamente, o no, soy un imán para los críos. Será porque aún sigo pensando como ellos. Tanto que mi novia dice que soy como un niño grande, pero sin el "como".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .

Tengo 30 tacos, pero sigo teniendo la ilusión de un niño de 10.... y por muchos años!!!

----------


## Luján

Bueno, creo que ya va siendo hora de que hagamos una lista de los que vamos a ir a la kdd en el fuensanta, y de que los organizadores publiquen el horario oficial, con los puntos de encuentro en el Cenajo (los que vayamos) y en el Fuensanta o pueblos aledaños.

Yo, por lo menos, iré con la camiseta de Embalses.net.

Lista de asistentes:
-Luján +1

Copiad y pegad la lista en vuestro mensaje.

----------


## nando

otro que se apunta
Lista de asistentes:
-Luján +1
-nando+2 (en principio)

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.

-Luján +1
-nando+2 (en principio) 
-Antonio Callejas (1)

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Sigo con la lista.

-Luján +1
-nando+2 (en principio) 
-Antonio Callejas (1)
-Fede+2 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

-Luján +1
-nando+2 (en principio) 
-Antonio Callejas (1)
-Fede+2 
-Sergi 1907 +3
-Xuquer +1
Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

> Hola Xuquer, decirte que a mi mujer cualquiera la deja atrás  por cierto, ultimamente estás un poco perdido ¿mucha faena?
> 
> Un saludo  nos vemos el sabado



Estoy superagobiao  :Frown:   dispongo de muy poco tiempo, y sobre todo, me quedo muy tranquilo cuando entro al foro y veo que funcionais de maravilla  :Cool:   espero que no me tengais en cuenta mi largas ausencias, aunque cuando puedo os leo.


Si me haceis el favor me agregais a una de esas listas.

Xuquer+1 ( mi santa dice que se queda en la playa con la nieta)


salu2

----------


## ben-amar

Lo he conseguido :Big Grin: 


-Luján +1
-nando+2 (en principio)
-Antonio Callejas (1)
-Fede+2
-Sergi 1907 +3
-Xuquer +1
Ben-Amar+2

Aunque tengo que conseguir alojamiento para el sabado, matrimonio mas ben-amar jr.
Admito sugerencias. Habia pensado en camping, pero solo tenga la tienda y los sacos

----------


## FEDE

> Estoy superagobiao   dispongo de muy poco tiempo, y sobre todo, me quedo muy tranquilo cuando entro al foro y veo que funcionais de maravilla   espero que no me tengais en cuenta mi largas ausencias, aunque cuando puedo os leo.
> 
> 
> Si me haceis el favor me agregais a una de esas listas.
> 
> Xuquer+1 ( mi santa dice que se queda en la playa con la nieta)
> 
> 
> salu2


Bueno cuando llega una carga de trabajo pasa eso, a mi me suele pasar a menudo, hay dias que se rasca uno los h****s y de pronto te empiezan a llamar y no te da tiempo ni a comer  :Mad:  que agobio.
Nos vemos en la Kdd y a ver si desconetamos un poco, que hay que cargar las pilas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Aunque tengo que conseguir alojamiento para el sabado, matrimonio mas ben-amar jr.
> Admito sugerencias. Habia pensado en camping, pero solo tenga la tienda y los sacos


Y qué más se necesita para ir de camping???  :Wink:

----------


## saraa

-Luján +1
-nando+2 (en principio)
-Antonio Callejas (1)
-Fede+2
-Sergi 1907 +3
-Xuquer +1
-Ben-Amar+2
-Santy + Sara

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Habia pensado en camping, pero solo tenga la tienda y los sacos





> Y qué más se necesita para ir de camping???


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Bueno bueno...parece que va a estar la cosa animada... :Smile: , que rabia me da no poder ir  :Frown: , pero el trabajo no se lo puede saltar uno  :Embarrassment: 




> -Luján +1
> -nando+2 (en principio)
> -Antonio Callejas (1)
> -Fede+2
> -Sergi 1907 +3
> -Xuquer +1
> -Ben-Amar+2
> -Santy + Sara


Espero que paséis un fin de semana de PM, haber si para la próxima podemos ir más gente (yo incluído  :Embarrassment: )...por cierto...que ardan esas cámaras eh!!! miles de fotos!!!  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo a todos  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Os sugiero que para una Kdd de ese tipo lo hicierais por privados... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 :Mad: Pués los que no podemos ir nos morimos de ganas!!!Que envidida me dais y eso... fotos, queremos fotos, de todo, al estilo Cantarín, que nos está bombardeando con sus fotos de su EyB...

Eh, que lo de el privado es de broma :Stick Out Tongue: !!! Seguir dándonos envidia sana y que se dé todo muy bien. Saludos para todos mis amigos.

----------


## juanlo

Sintiéndolo mucho no podré ir a esta KDD.
No obstante pasaré por Yeste y la Fuensanta el sábado día 10 en una marcha cicloturista, podré ver el embalse en directo, aunque no creo que me pueda parar a contemplarlo.

Que lo paseis bien y que disfruteis mucho.
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Sintiéndolo mucho no podré ir a esta KDD.
> No obstante pasaré por Yeste y la Fuensanta el sábado día 10 en una marcha cicloturista, podré ver el embalse en directo, aunque no creo que me pueda parar a contemplarlo.
> 
> Que lo paseis bien y que disfruteis mucho.
> Saludos.


Pues nada, ya te dejaremos el avituallamiento preparado, pero algo que no se estropee en 7 días.  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Xuquer

> Os sugiero que para una Kdd de ese tipo lo hicierais por privados...
> Pués los que no podemos ir nos morimos de ganas!!!Que envidida me dais y eso... fotos, queremos fotos, de todo, al estilo Cantarín, que nos está bombardeando con sus fotos de su EyB...
> 
> Eh, que lo de el privado es de broma!!! Seguir dándonos envidia sana y que se dé todo muy bien. Saludos para todos mis amigos.






Juuuuaaaas, pues cuando veas las viandas que nos vamos a zampar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Bueno, ya leeré cuando pueda, necesito saber donde quedamos para almorzar...despues de tantos km´s  :Big Grin: 
no se si sabreios que si España vence esta noche a Portugal los cuartos se jugarán sábado  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

salu2  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> Juuuuaaaas, pues cuando veas las viandas que nos vamos a zampar :
> 
> 
> Bueno, ya leeré cuando pueda, necesito saber donde quedamos para almorzar...despues de tantos km´s 
> no se si sabreios que si España vence esta noche a Portugal los cuartos se jugarán sábado 
> 
> salu2


madre mia la que os espera como ganemos a Paraguay¡¡¡¡¡  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xuquer

Últimas noticias :Cool: 
Seguramente ,me acompañará mi santa  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  :Wink: 

 :EEK!:  ¡¡ comeré menos !!  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## santy

Pues la mía se hace de rogar, pero ya lo he descartado, y dice que como se viene mi hija, que nanay...
Pues yo si pienso comer bien :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ,
Un saludo, y perdón por la envidia para los que no pueden venir, a la próxima :Smile: .

----------


## saraa

> Pues la mía se hace de rogar, pero ya lo he descartado, y dice que como se viene mi hija, que nanay...
> Pues yo si pienso comer bien,
> Un saludo, y perdón por la envidia para los que no pueden venir, a la próxima.


vaya si al final la culpa será mia jajaja

P.D: queeeeeeeee graaaannde Villaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Xúquer, que veo estás conectado.

Bueno, pues por ir definiendo un poco el horario de actividades de la QDD comentaros que los del lugar hemos pensado que a las 11 de mañana es una buena hora para concentrarnos en Yeste. teniendo en cuenta que hay personal que viene desde lejos, algunos desde muuuuuy lejos ¿que os parece la hora?

----------


## santy

[/QUOTE]Bueno, pues por ir definiendo un poco el horario de actividades de la QDD comentaros que los del lugar hemos pensado que a las 11 de mañana es una buena hora para concentrarnos en Yeste. teniendo en cuenta que hay personal que viene desde lejos, algunos desde muuuuuy lejos ¿que os parece la hora?[/QUOTE]

Totalmente de acuerdo con Antonio, creo que debemos confiar el el, que conoce  la zona, y planifica muy bien.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Hola a todos. Hola Xúquer, que veo estás conectado.
> 
> Bueno, pues por ir definiendo un poco el horario de actividades de la QDD comentaros que los del lugar hemos pensado que a las 11 de mañana es una buena hora para concentrarnos en Yeste. teniendo en cuenta que hay personal que viene desde lejos, algunos desde muuuuuy lejos ¿que os parece la hora?


Una vez concentrados, presentados, abrazos y lágrimas de emoción de todos nosotros incluídos, lo normal es desplazarnos a la presa de la Fuensanta para visitarla y fotografiarla (tengo unas gestiones iniciadas que no sé si darán sus frutos). Visitada la presa, buscaremos otros puntos donde seguir fotografiando el embalse, pero lógicamente ya con vistas a marcharnos a comer lo que buenamente podamos encontrar (cordero y todas esas cosas hechas a la brasa).

Tras el atracón (perdón, la comida), seguiriamos buscando enclaves fotogénicos donde seguir inmortalizando la QDD, (por ejemplo:el puente de la Vicaria), y ya paro, pues habrá personal que tenga que salir a sus destinos, otros, se quedan a dormir en Yeste, (entre los que me incluyo), con lo cual, algún tipo de actividad lúdico-recreativa habrá que desarrollar hasta que se decida irse a dormir.

¿que os parece?. Esto es sólo una idea. Se admiten todo tipo de sugerencias.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos. Hola Xúquer, que veo estás conectado.
> 
> Bueno, pues por ir definiendo un poco el horario de actividades de la QDD comentaros que los del lugar hemos pensado que a las 11 de mañana es una buena hora para concentrarnos en Yeste. teniendo en cuenta que hay personal que viene desde lejos, algunos desde muuuuuy lejos ¿que os parece la hora?


Quizás un poco pronto. A mi me van 3.5 horas de viaje, y lo siento, pero no pienso salir a las 7:00  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: .

La hora en sí es buena, podeis ir empezando sin los que llegaremos más tarde.

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos. Hola Xúquer, que veo estás conectado.
> 
> Bueno, pues por ir definiendo un poco el horario de actividades de la QDD comentaros que los del lugar hemos pensado que a las 11 de mañana es una buena hora para concentrarnos en Yeste. teniendo en cuenta que hay personal que viene desde lejos, algunos desde muuuuuy lejos ¿que os parece la hora?


Estupenda hora Antonio, ¿ha qué hora almorzamos? ve encargando el banquete  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  que aunque mi (santa) como dice Xuquer viene, creo que me perdonara ese dia  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos. Hola Xúquer, que veo estás conectado.
> 
> Bueno, pues por ir definiendo un poco el horario de actividades de la QDD comentaros que los del lugar hemos pensado que a las 11 de mañana es una buena hora para concentrarnos en Yeste. teniendo en cuenta que hay personal que viene desde lejos, algunos desde muuuuuy lejos ¿que os parece la hora?


A mí, al contrario que a Lujan, me gusta conducir con la fresquita.
La hora perfecta, saliendo de aquí a las 5:30 me dá tiempo incluso a desayunar por el camino. Llendo tranquilito

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Quizás un poco pronto. A mi me van 3.5 horas de viaje, y lo siento, pero no pienso salir a las 7:00 .
> 
> La hora en sí es buena, podeis ir empezando sin los que llegaremos más tarde.



El embalse de la Fuensanta, concretamente la presa, está unos kilómetros antes de la llegada al pueblo, (unos 10 aprox.), los que vean que las 11 es quizá demasiado temprano pueden acceder a la presa directamente sin necesidad de llegar al pueblo y coincidiriamos allí con ellos (+ ó - a las 12).

Todo es cuestión de adaptarse a la comodidad de todos los participantes, no creo que nadie pretenda ir a toque de corneta (para eso ya tenemos los días de diario :Big Grin: ).

Venga, ir dando vuestras opiniones....

----------


## nando

el tema de la comida que se va hacer??? se encarga  ,donde  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> el tema de la comida que se va hacer??? se encarga  ,donde


La comida se puede encargar en distintos lugares del pueblo o en un complejo rural a medio camino entre el embalse y el pueblo. 
El balneario está muy alejado y nos rompe por completo la marcha (creo yo).

Pero vamos, cordero, cerdo y sus derivados y demás viandas típicas de la zona no nos faltarán vayamos donde vayamos. 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## F. Lázaro

> con vistas a marcharnos a comer lo que buenamente podamos encontrar (cordero y todas esas cosas hechas a la brasa).
> 
> Tras el atracón (perdón, la comida),


Antonio!!!!! que mala leche tienes... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  eso no se puede poner hombre, que luego lo vemos los que no podemos ir y nos da un "soponcio"... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Supongo que ese corderito irá acompañado de un buen festival de colesterol no???  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y para empujarlo hacia dentro nada mejor que ésto...

  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> A mí, al contrario que a Lujan, me gusta conducir con la fresquita.
> La hora perfecta, saliendo de aquí a las 5:30 me dá tiempo incluso a desayunar por el camino. Llendo tranquilito


No es por conducir con la fresquita.

Lo que no me gusta es madrugar  :Frown: , y encima un sábado, después de estar durmiendo menos de 7 horas de lunes a viernes.

Lo dicho, creo que podeis ir empezando sin nosotros, y nos acoplamos a donde sea.

----------


## Luján

Es curioso.

He mirado la ruta a seguir par llegar a Yeste desde Valencia en la Guía Repsol (antes Guía Campsa) y en Google Maps y salen diferentes.

Ejemplo de la ruta de la Guía Repsol: http://www.guiarepsol.com/MapasRutas...76&1|Loc=Yeste

Distancia: 258.3Km
Tiempo: 3h 34min

Ejemplo de la ruta de Google Maps: http://maps.google.es/maps?f=d&sourc...e=UTF8&t=h&z=9

Distancia: 290Km
Tiempo: 3h 44min

Lo curioso es que si pongo en Google Maps la ruta que aparece en la guía Repsol pasa esto: http://maps.google.es/maps?f=d&sourc...e=UTF8&t=h&z=9

Distancia: 262Km
Tiempo: 3h 50min

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Quién miente??

Seguro que el TomTom da una tercera ruta diferente.

Creo que me decantaré por la del Google Maps, ya que hace más km por autovía, y siempre es más cómodo.

----------


## nando

> Es curioso.
> 
> He mirado la ruta a seguir par llegar a Yeste desde Valencia en la Guía Repsol (antes Guía Campsa) y en Google Maps y salen diferentes.
> 
> Ejemplo de la ruta de la Guía Repsol: http://www.guiarepsol.com/MapasRutas...76&1|Loc=Yeste
> 
> Distancia: 258.3Km
> Tiempo: 3h 34min
> 
> ...


Hola Lujá, hay dos opciones viniendo de Valencia la mas corta que es Almansa ,Fuente Alamo ,Ontur ,Abatana pero tiene un problema que cruza pequeñas aldeas y la otra la mas larga(que yo no la he hecho nunca) que curiosamente el gps es la opción mas rápida que te dá y son 30 km mas que es a la altura de chinchilla(tienes que dejar esa autovia y buscar la otra) una carretera que cruza hacia la autovía Albacete Murcia en ambos casos vengas por donde vengas no hay que entrar ya a Hellin dejas la autovía a la altura de Hellin norte o bien viniendo desde Almansa al llegar al cruce con la autovía es la tercera rotonda te indica Riopar y Elche de la Sierra (es una circunvalación relativamente nueva y no sé si te saldrá en el gps si no lo has actualizado últimamente)

----------


## Xuquer

> Hola a todos. Hola Xúquer, que veo estás conectado.
> 
> Bueno, pues por ir definiendo un poco el horario de actividades de la QDD comentaros que los del lugar hemos pensado que a las 11 de mañana es una buena hora para concentrarnos en Yeste. teniendo en cuenta que hay personal que viene desde lejos, algunos desde muuuuuy lejos ¿que os parece la hora?




 Hola a todos, el horario perfecto Antonio.

para clarificar el tema, En el primer post del hilo podríamos editarlo y poner el total de asistentes (recuerdo: Xuquer +2  :Smile: )  y el lugar inicial de la KDD que es Yeste, yo añadiria el punto concreto, bar, calle, etc etc .Por si alguien llega tarde, yo indicaría lugar de la comida, por si asiste directo.
Entiendo que sería a las 11 ya desayunados, por supuesto, listos para empezar la ruta   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Yo no se donde terminaré la KDD, puede que en el Puente de la Vicaria, ya que me gustaria ver el partido de España en casa.

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Es curioso.
> 
> He mirado la ruta a seguir par llegar a Yeste desde Valencia en la Guía Repsol (antes Guía Campsa) y en Google Maps y salen diferentes.
> 
> Ejemplo de la ruta de la Guía Repsol: http://www.guiarepsol.com/MapasRutas...76&1|Loc=Yeste
> 
> Distancia: 258.3Km
> Tiempo: 3h 34min
> 
> ...



Hola a todos. Hola Luján.
Ni caso a la ruta de google, ¡pero qué disparate!.
Llegas por la autovía A-31 hasta Almansa, te coges la CM-412 hasta Hellín (+- 75 Kms de carretera en muy buen estado aunque eso sí atraviesa algunos pueblos) al llegar a Hellín continúas por la misma CM-412 cogiendo la circunvalación de Hellín-Isso y siempre en dirección Elche de la Sierra-Riópar.
Al pasar Elche de la Sierra (a unos 8 Kms) sale a mano izquierda la carretera a Yeste, siguiendo esa carretera (muy, pero que muy sinuosa, eso sí :EEK!:  y *SIEMPRE EN DIRECCION YESTE*tienes a unos 20 kms el embalse de la Fuensanta en un camino que te sale a mano izquierda.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Xuquer

Pues a mi me vas a disculpar Antonio pero soy un enemigo acérrimo de los atajos, he tenido malas experiencias, 40 o 50 KM son media hora mas o menos y eso se pierde enseguida si te descuidas un pelo, además cogeré el coche para autovias  :Stick Out Tongue:   a mi me marca 309 desde Cullera que es donde previsiblemente dormiré.
Saldremos sobre las siete y nos comeremos un bocata (costumbre de por aqui) sobre las 9,30, posiblemente mas allá de Albacete y las 11 o´clok estaré donde me digaís de Yeste.

Al menos eso es lo que preveo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

salu2 y buenas noches  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Pues a mi me vas a disculpar Antonio pero soy un enemigo acérrimo de los atajos, he tenido malas experiencias, 40 o 50 KM son media hora mas o menos y eso se pierde enseguida si te descuidas un pelo, además cogeré el coche para autovias   a mi me marca 309 desde Cullera que es donde previsiblemente dormiré.
> Saldremos sobre las siete y nos comeremos un bocata (costumbre de por aqui) sobre las 9,30, posiblemente mas allá de Albacete y las 11 o´clok estaré donde me digaís de Yeste.
> 
> Al menos eso es lo que preveo 
> 
> salu2 y buenas noches


Pese a las recomendaciones, que agradezco, creo que tiraré como Xuquer, la mayor parte posible por autovía.

----------


## santy

> para clarificar el tema, En el primer post del hilo podríamos editarlo y poner el total de asistentes (recuerdo: Xuquer +2 )  y el lugar inicial de la KDD que es Yeste, yo añadiria el punto concreto, bar, calle, etc etc .Por si alguien llega tarde, yo indicaría lugar de la comida, por si asiste directo.
> Entiendo que sería a las 11 ya desayunados, por supuesto, listos para empezar la ruta


Actualizado con todos los datos disponibles.
Un saludo.

----------


## nando

[QUOTE=Luján;34354]Pese a las recomendaciones, que agradezco, creo que tiraré como Xuquer, la mayor parte posible por autovía.[/QUOT
si quereis ir todo autovia tendreis que ir hasta Albacete y luego bajar dirección murcia y ahora os cuento que los viajantes que me visitan de valencia vienen siempre por Almansa a no ser que tengan que hacer alguna visita en Albacete :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> si quereis ir todo autovia tendreis que ir hasta Albacete y luego bajar dirección murcia y ahora os cuento que los viajantes que me visitan de valencia vienen siempre por Almansa a no ser que tengan que hacer alguna visita en Albacete




Ya me llevais medio convencido  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   si veis que tardo es que me he perdido o el navegador me has sacado al campo  :Big Grin: 

Santy, gracias por editar el primer post  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## ivanmilitar

que os lo paséis genial el sábado. yo trabajo pero me encantaría ir, así que disfrutad por mí. a ver si para la próxima quedada se puede organizar para un domingo, si a la gente le viene bien claro. quiero ver esas fotos eh!! buen viaje a todos los que os tenéis que desplazar.

----------


## Xuquer

> que os lo paséis genial el sábado. yo trabajo pero me encantaría ir, así que disfrutad por mí. a ver si para la próxima quedada se puede organizar para un domingo, si a la gente le viene bien claro. quiero ver esas fotos eh!! buen viaje a todos los que os tenéis que desplazar.




Gracias majete, mi segundo lechazo va por tí   :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. 
Aviso para los foreros que nos concentramos en Yeste: deciros que acabo de reservar la comida en "Casa Marce".
Nota: si hay alguien que esté a régimen, lo pasará mal, me dicen que se les ha acabado el ciervo, el cordero y el cerdo light, ha de ser con sus grasas, hidratos y demás gabelas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## REEGE

En el banquete de boda....os deseo que lo paseis bien y joer :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , si eso que os ha reservado Antonio en Casa Marce, parece "pa" una boda... Disfrutarlo mucho, inundarnos con fotos y lo más  importante.... CUIDADO CON LA CARRETERA POR FAVOR!!!

----------


## ivanmilitar

> En el banquete de boda....os deseo que lo paseis bien y joer, si eso que os ha reservado Antonio en Casa Marce, parece "pa" una boda... Disfrutarlo mucho, inundarnos con fotos y lo más  importante.... CUIDADO CON LA CARRETERA POR FAVOR!!!


mis mejores deseos y ¡ENHORABUENA! que te salga todo genial, el sábado y el futuro. un abrazo!

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> En el banquete de boda....os deseo que lo paseis bien y joer, si eso que os ha reservado Antonio en Casa Marce, parece "pa" una boda... Disfrutarlo mucho, inundarnos con fotos y lo más  importante.... CUIDADO CON LA CARRETERA POR FAVOR!!!


Nos acordaremos de ustedes dos.... ¡¡Que tengais un magnífico día!!

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos. 
> Aviso para los foreros que nos concentramos en Yeste: deciros que acabo de reservar la comida en "Casa Marce".
> Nota: si hay alguien que esté a régimen, lo pasará mal, me dicen que se les ha acabado el ciervo, el cordero y el cerdo light, ha de ser con sus grasas, hidratos y demás gabelas 
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Prometo no comer la noche de antes, por lo de la dieta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 





> ......CUIDADO CON LA CARRETERA POR FAVOR!!!


Gracias, Reege. Tendre cuidado, llevo lo que mas quiero: mi mujer y mi diablillo (Ben-Amar Jr.)
Drisfruta tú tambien en tu boda y brinda con nosotros

----------


## Luján

> En el banquete de boda....os deseo que lo paseis bien y joer, si eso que os ha reservado Antonio en Casa Marce, parece "pa" una boda... Disfrutarlo mucho, inundarnos con fotos y lo más  importante.... CUIDADO CON LA CARRETERA POR FAVOR!!!


Pásalo muy bien en tu boda, y no temas por nosotros, cuidaremos unos de otros más que bien.

Por cierto... Más vale que no te encontremos conectado el domingo o el lunes, porque iremos al Fresnedas (o a donde sea) y te canearemos!!!!  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

No nos pondremos celosos porque pases de nosotros unos días.  :Cool:

----------


## santy

> En el banquete de boda....os deseo que lo paseis bien y joer, si eso que os ha reservado Antonio en Casa Marce, parece "pa" una boda... Disfrutarlo mucho, inundarnos con fotos y lo más  importante.... CUIDADO CON LA CARRETERA POR FAVOR!!!


os deseo lo mismo a vosotros, que tengáis un muy buen día, y no te preocupes, que haremos lo posible por dar buena cuenta de esas viandas que nos van a preparar en Yeste :Big Grin: .
Y tranquilo que en la carretera lo primero es la precaución :Smile: , tu disfruta de tu día, y que seáis muy felices, eso si, de la próxima Kdd no os libráis :Cool: , os quiero los primeros de la lista.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nota: si hay alguien que esté a régimen, lo pasará mal, me dicen que se les ha acabado el ciervo, el cordero y el cerdo light, ha de ser con sus grasas, hidratos y demás gabelas


Jajajaja  :Big Grin: , tened preparada un par de botes de sal de frutas para el estómago... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Por cierto... Más vale que no te encontremos conectado el domingo o el lunes, porque iremos al Fresnedas (o a donde sea) y te canearemos!!!!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

De repente, preparando las cosas para mañana, me acaba de asaltar una duda.

Hay previsto algún chapuzón?? :Confused:  :Confused:  lo digo por llevar el bañador o no.  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

Chapuzón, el que me puedo dar yo, desde mi casa a la iglesia, :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , llevamos 3 días de tormentas por las tardes, y mi enlace favorito, eltiempo.es de el amigo de Viso del Marqués, Maldonado, pone que aquí, es muy posible que haya tormentas desde las 6:30 de la tarde hasta las 2:00 de la madrugada!!! Bueno, al menos he conseguido una pantalla gigante para ver el partido la primera parte de la boda. Saludos y lo dicho disfrutad y hacer muchiiiiiisssssiiiiimmmmmasss FOTOS.

----------


## nando

> De repente, preparando las cosas para mañana, me acaba de asaltar una duda.
> 
> Hay previsto algún chapuzón?? lo digo por llevar el bañador o no.


Hola Luján ya se lo díje Antonio de ir a los baños de Tus que es precioso de ver como no vayamos después de comer hechamos el café allí y nos relajamos y nos pegamos un chapuzón en esa magnifica(tiene una toma desde el rio Tus para su llenado) piscina y los crios nos lo agradecerán.

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján ya se lo díje Antonio de ir a los baños de Tus que es precioso de ver como no vayamos después de comer hechamos el café allí y nos relajamos y nos pegamos un chapuzón en esa magnifica(tiene una toma desde el rio Tus para su llenado) piscina y los crios nos lo agradecerán.


Pues me parece muy bien.

A preparar el bañador se ha dicho!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues me parece muy bien.
> 
> A preparar el bañador se ha dicho!!


Yo lo tengo preparado desde ayer :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Fede y Sergi acaban de llegar a Yeste, acabo de hablar con ambos.
El resto de la tropa lo haremos mañana. 
Buen viaje a todos.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, espero de que pasen mañana un buen dia, siento envidia sana ya que no puedo ir.
Lo dicho que pasen un buen dia, y a REEGE y Maria que les vaya todo bien en ese dia tan especial.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que os lo paseis bien todos mañana, a mí me hubiera gustado ir pero teneia que ir al pueblo :Stick Out Tongue: . Queremos muchas fotos de todos los foreros reunidos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . ¿Disfrutareis del partido?
- Yo sí :Big Grin: .

----------


## santy

> Que os lo paseis bien todos mañana, a mí me hubiera gustado ir pero teneia que ir al pueblo. Queremos muchas fotos de todos los foreros reunidos. ¿Disfrutareis del partido?
> - Yo sí.


Eso espero, pasarlo todo lo mejor que podamos, te aseguro que la cámara va a echar humo :Big Grin: , pienso hacer todas las fotos que pueda, y más.
por lo del partido no te preocupes, que ya lo tenemos previsto tambien :Cool: , habrá que hacer un poco de fuerza y animarlos desde la sierra.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Buenos dias desde Yeste, ya he conocido al amigo Sergi, a su señora y sus hijos, una familia estupenda y estoy deseando conocer a los demás compañeros del foro  :Stick Out Tongue:  dentro de nada estan aquí asi que os dejo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ya colocaremos las fotos.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Ha sido un día muy fructifero en fotos, ya os iremos pasando los resultados según vayan saliendo
Un saludo a todos

----------


## Luján

Acabamos de llegar a casa mi novia y yo.

El día ha dado mucho de sí, pues aparte del Fuensanta y el Balneario de Tus, de vuelta nos acercamos al Cenajo y, ya que el GPS marcaba una ruta diferente a la de Hellín-Almansa-Valencia pues la seguimos, nos dimos de bruces con el desvío hacia el Camarillas, así que también pasamos por él.


La fotos, tras dormir un ratito.


REEGE!!! me imagino que aún estarás de fiesta. Ya nos contarás cómo ha ido tu primer día de casado.

----------


## juanlo

> Ha sido un día muy fructifero en fotos, ya os iremos pasando los resultados según vayan saliendo
> Un saludo a todos


Hola a todos.
Me alegro de que hayais pasado un gran día.
Saludos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Subo las primeras imágenes de la QDD en Yeste. 
Todo fantástico, ambiente de cordialidad inigualable, buena gente, buen clima, buena gastronomía, embalses.... ¿qué más se puede pedir? :Smile: 

Como aperitivo, dos fotografías, que a buen seguro se convertirán en muchas más. 

La primera, la foto de recepción en la coronación del embalse de la Fuensanta, la alineación es la siguiente: 

De izquierda a derecha: 
La esposa de Nando, Nando, el hijo de ambos: Sergiako; Sergi y toda su prole (¡¡vaya críos más guapos!!); Xúquer y su señora, Luján y su novia; Ben-amar, su esposa y el huracán Ben-amar Jr; Agachado yo, que era el fotografo y tuve que ir corriendo, Santy y su hija Sara y para terminar el equipo Fede (sorpresa, se llama José Manuel), su esposa y su hijo.
[IMG][/IMG]  

Otra toma del equipo en el pie de presa: 
[IMG][/IMG]

Esta tarde, más...
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, pues nosotros acabamos de llegar a Puente Genil, viaje bien.
A esto no hay derecho, salimos del Cenajo con una temperatura de 30º a las 13:00, llegamos a Puente Genil (con parada para comer) a las 19:00 y nos recibe con una temperatura de 42º :Mad: 
Ya ire poniendo las fotos, según las vaya reduciendo para el foro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Las dos 1ª de la familia ya las tenemos, solo nos faltan las demás. ¿Os lo habreis pasado bien, no?

ben-amar, yo he llegado a las 19:00 de mi pueblo, allí habia 37ºC y cuando llegamos aquí hacia 42ºC.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Segun parece lo habeis pasado de pm y eso me alegra, que pena que no haya podido ir pero bueno supongo que ya habrá mas, espero que la próxima sea mas cercana y podamos vernos... me he quedado con las ganas. 

Un saludo

Pd. esperamos fotos, gracias antonio por subirnos alguna.

----------


## Xuquer

Hola amigos, nosotros llegamos ayer 20 minutos antes del partido  :Frown:  Tuvimos que verlo en Alzira, aqui en Cullera hubiese sido muy muy justito  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Decir que aunque nuestra estancia ha sido corta(por circunstancias), mi mujer y yo nos lo hemos pasado estupendamente, la gente especialmente agradable y amistosa, los anfitriones...que decir, han estado en todos los detalles, la organización perfecta, nos han abrumado con unos detalles que...bueno ya pondré las fotos.
El resumen se podría definir con una palabra : ESPECTACULAR 
como dijo alguien, se ha puesto el listón muy alto  :Smile:  :Smile: .

Aqui en la playa tengo interné de bote, no se cuantas fotos ni como las podré subir.
salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola amigos.
Otra batería de fotografías, en dos entregas.

Vista del pie de presa desde la central hidroeléctrica:
[IMG][/IMG]

Vista desde el pie del vertedero del aliviadero:
[IMG][/IMG]

Besos de bienvenida tras muchos kilómetros de carretera:
[IMG][/IMG]

La coronación de la presa parecía una feria, toda ella llena de foreros:
[IMG][/IMG]

En otro post, cuatro fotos más...

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Venga, otras cuatro:

La meteo fué benévola con nosotros: 21ºC, cielo cubierto y algún chubasco... Ben-amar Jr. incluso pasó algo de frío... es lo que tiene venir de tierras tan cálidas como Puente Genil :Big Grin: 
[IMG][/IMG]

Haciendo "el cabra" para conseguir una fotografía, seña de identidad de los foreros de embalses.net  :Big Grin: 
[IMG][/IMG]

Muchos foreros se llevaron a la prole a la QDD, como debe ser, desde pequeñico se cría el arbolico... :Big Grin: 
[IMG][/IMG]

Y la última, de momento. "prueba de carga" de la pasarela.
Afortunadamente para nosotros, está bien construída...
[IMG][/IMG]

Espero que hayan sido de vuestro agrado.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## embalses al 100%

Excelentes fotografias que envidia del buen dia que pasasteis allí. A la Proxima espero no faltar :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: .

----------


## nando

Hola dia estupendo el de ayer espero al o largo  de la semana con mas tiempo colgar algunas fotos tambien  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena por la quedada, Se ve que os lo pasásteis muy bien.
Aunque me faltan más camisetas rojas, sólo Antonio.
Si lo ponéis en una buena fecha me apunto a la de Daimiel.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Ayer por la noche llegamos a casa después de 1630 km., que os puedo asegurar han sido todo un placer.

Poco puedo añadir a lo que han descrito todos los foreros. Un grupo de gente estupenda en un ambiente maravilloso.

Muchas gracias a todos, ya que nos han hecho pasar una jornada inolvidable y sobre todo a los anfitriones que han cuidado hasta el último detalle. 

Iré poniendo a lo largo de la semana algunas fotos.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Estas son algunas de las fotos que sacamos mi novia y yo en la KDD del Fuensanta.


La Fuensanta desde un ángulo que no se suele ver


El Sensor del SAIH del aforo de la salida de la presa


Una galería que estaba abierta (no entramos), creemos que va a los desagües de fondo. Se ve un Chow-chow al fondo.


El puente de la Vicaria, visto desde abajo, al nivel del agua.


El puente colgante, en la cola del embalse por el río Tus.

En el foro del Cenajo pondré algunas fotos de este embalse, tomadas a la vuelta a Valencia.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo unas cuantas fotos. 

Un detalle del desagüe.




Una fotografía que pudimos hacer gracias a Antonio


Todos los foreros con el estómago lleno :Big Grin:  Una comida excelente :Smile:

----------


## Panete

Enhorabuena a todos por la fotos y por el evento socio-familiar-cultural tan bonito que habéis hecho partiendo de este raro hobby nuestro.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Gracias por las fotos, que expectaculo mas bonito que nos habeis traido al foro... La ultima foto creo que es para enmarcarla y tenerla de recuerdo... si fuera un instituto sería la orla jejejeje, una por año aunque en este caso sería por quedadas. 

Un saludo y de nuevo gracias por las fotos.

----------


## jasg555

Lo habeis pasado fenomenal :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

La foto de después de comer, se ve que os hacía falta una buena siesta :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Joer...que envidia me dáis... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , que rabia no haber podido apuntarme, pero el trabajo no se puede dejar  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Una jornada inolvidable en un lugar excepcional, espero que hayáis pasado un día de PM entre todos. Preciosas todas las imágenes, muchas gracias por todas, haber si alguien tiene más que descargue otra buena batería de imágenes para no perdernos ningún detalle.

Mi reconocimiento a los organizadores del evento, que se habrán pegado más de un quebrado de cabeza para que todo saliera a la perfección. Un "hurra" por vosotros... :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

También desde aquí, voy a decir algo a ver que les parece a los competentes en esta materia: que os parece si, aparte de los hilos que se vayan haciendo en las quedadas, hacer como algún tipo de álbum general en algun lugar del foro para que, todas las imágenes que se tomen en las KDDs, subirlas todas ahí. Me refiero, al igual que los álbumes que tenemos en los perfiles, pero en general, y evidentemente, con más capacidad...

Ya diréis que os parece... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 

Bueno, un saludo a todos. Haber si nos vemos en la próxima  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

Aupa gente!!

Lástima que no me pudiera acercar. Justo acababa de volver de los EE.UU., y el jet-lag me corroía el cerebro.  Jous, las ganas que tenía yo de meterme por _las entrañas_ de semejante bicho!

En fin, otra vez será. Muy chulas las fotos.

Por cierto Luján, que ese puente no es el de La Vicaría!!! Es el de Juan Quilez, si no voy errado...

Salú!

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Salut.

Pues si, ha sido una pena no contar contigo en la QDD, pero juer.... en los EEUU de América.... ¡¡qué nivelazo de Salut!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Cuéntanos algo de ese viaje hombre, que nos has puesto es ascuas :EEK!: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Luján

> Por cierto Luján, que ese puente no es el de La Vicaría!!! Es el de Juan Quilez, si no voy errado...
> 
> Salú!


Como se llame  :Stick Out Tongue: . Lo cierto es que es el puente que cruza una cola del Fuensanta cuando subes hacia Yeste desde Hellín.  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

Y mientras algunos Foreros estaban de Kdd, otros dos estabamos pasando por la Vicaría...

----------


## nando

Hola , mientras unos estaban de boda otros estaban de visita a la Fuensanta por cierto enorabuena por tu enlace  :Smile: 

en esta instantanea los foreros Santy ,Antonio Callejas,Fede y sergi 1907

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos, en especial a REEGE y a su ya esposa. Enhorabuena a ambos.

Teníais escusa para no asistir a la QDD, os la admitimos porque hemos visto la foto en el altar, que aún llegamos a pensar que lo de la boda era una escusa para no estar con nosotros... :Big Grin: 

Y a partir de ahora, ya sabeis, a aportar a la sección juvenil del foro nuevos miembros :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## ARAGORM

Ya veo que os lo habeis pasado muy bien, lastima que no pudiera ir :Frown:  aver si la próxima puedo.
REEGE enorabuena por tu enlance.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

Pues si que era verdad lo de la boda :Big Grin: , bueno, entonces quedas disculpado por no asistir :Cool: .
Enhorabuena Reege, que seáis muy muy felices juntos, y en la próxima nos veremos.
Un saludo, y a ver si tengo un rato y subo alguna fotillo de las que hice :Smile: .

----------


## IMP68

Por lo que veo, os lo pasasteis de maravilla. Me hubiera gustado ir, pero ya os dije lo del embarazo de mi mujer. Además, al niño le dio por adelantarse y el viernes 02/07 por la tarde vino al mundo mediante parto por cesarea. Aqui os dejo una foto suya.



Ayer volvimos a casa y hasta hoy no me he podido conectar. El nombre del niño, Ignacio, como el del padre.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## jasg555

Enhorabuena Ignacio un nacimiento es siempre una magnífica noticia, que no nos reproducimos y hay que levantar al país.

 Se nota el nacimiento por cesárea, los niños nacidos de parto natural suelen mostrarse más congestionados hasta que los huesos craneales vuelven a su sitio.

 Felicidades y a cuidar a la madre y a trabajar más para ellos. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Un niño precioso :Smile:  ahora a disfrutar, que crecen muy rápido. :Wink: 

El pequeño mío cumple este mes un año y ha pasado rapidísimo.

Un saludo

----------


## nando

pués eso enhorabuena y  a disfrutarlo  :Smile:  con salud

----------


## jasg555

> Un niño precioso ahora a disfrutar, que crecen muy rápido.
> 
> El pequeño mío cumple este mes un año y ha pasado rapidísimo.
> 
> Un saludo


Cuando pasen de los 17, querrías que volvieran a tener 1

----------


## REEGE

Te doy mi enhorabuena IMP68, y como dicen otros amigos del foro, a cuidarlo y educarlo lo mejor posible.

----------


## Xuquer

Enhorabuena por el nano Ignacio  :Smile:  :Smile:   precioso el chaval.
Si conocieses al hijo de Sergi, el que cumplirá el año, está fuertote y se le nota sanisimo y ... una maravilla de chavalin, que tiempos aquellos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ARAGORM

Enhorabuena IMP68, un niño precioso, aprovecha ahora que está para comérselo porque quizás cuando se haga grande digas   " ¿por qué no me lo habria comido? "  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos, hola Ignacio.
Mis más sinceras felicitaciones por ese crío tan hermoso y tan sano que acabas de tener. Que lo cries con toda la suerte y salud del mundo y que detro de pocos años lo tengas correteando contigo por esos embalses que tanto con gustan.
Lo dicho, mi enhorabuena a los padres y bienvenida a la criatura.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena a los padres y a esa preciosidad niño.
No preocuparos, hasta los treinta estoy seguro que os lo comeréis, unas veces por guapo y otras, cuando ya sea más mayor, por golfo.

----------


## IMP68

Muchas gracias a todos. Esperamos educarlo como toca y que de mayor sea una persona educada y respetuosa. De momento, aparte de para comerselo, apenas llora, come y nos deja dormir, espero que dure mucho.

Un saludo a todos, y espero que pronto estemos los tres (mi hijo, mi mujer y yo) fotografiando embalses de este pais.

----------


## ben-amar

> Muchas gracias a todos. Esperamos educarlo como toca y que de mayor sea una persona educada y respetuosa. De momento, aparte de para comerselo, apenas llora, come y nos deja dormir, espero que dure mucho.
> 
> Un saludo a todos, y espero que pronto estemos los tres (mi hijo, mi mujer y yo) fotografiando embalses de este pais.


Hola a todos, mi enhorabuena, Ignacio. Felicidades tambien a la madre y bienvenida al nuevo Ignascio.
A disfrutar de el, y si te sale como el mio, disfrutaras mucho mas (aunque a veces acabaras hasta.............., y querras comertelo como dice Perdiguera, por golfillo) :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, ahora me toca a mí mostrar una pequeña muestra de nuestra estancia en La Fuensanta. 
Tardo un poco mas porque las fotos me salen de la camara con demasiado peso, 27 Mb, y tengo que reducirlas.

1º un detalle del desague de fondo:

La cerrada, despues de la presa.

Vista del embalse:

El muro de contencion:

El rio retoma su camino tras un descanso

¡Que fresquito!

Los foreros comentan el nivel alcanzado, el peque de Sergi quiere ver el embalse desde otro punto y para Xuquer, lo que ve, es motivo de meditacion


Antonio y Lujan comparten opiniones

Fede, Ben-Amar Jr. y el hijo de Fede

Otra imagen de los foreros:

----------


## ben-amar

¡A curiosear!

Ben-Amar Jr. y el hijo de Fede

Eso parace un buen sitio

Y alla que vamos

Algunos querian ser los primeros

... y si que merecia la pena correr.


Luego, en el otro lado

Incluso saltaron lagrimas de emocion

El puente, como se llame, y una cabra, digo Lujan, haciendo fotos desde abajo


Bueno, por hoy ya está bien y me voy a dormir, espero que os haya gustado.

----------


## ben-amar

Tengo muuuuuuuchas mas :Big Grin: 
¡Si sois buenos, mañana pondre otras! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## saraa

bueno aqui van algunas mias..!

Primero los foreros que fuimos el domingo al Cenajo. Aqui Antonio Callejas, Ben-amar, Fede y Santy

Otra del Cenajo. Mi padre (Santy) con una bonita vista del túnel (la foto la estropea el cigarro!! ais..)

Y aqui otra de algunos foreros en el Cenajo pero esta con mas vistas :Smile: 


Un saludo, pronto más!!

----------


## nando

Solo puedo decir una cosa fantasticas imagenes y un recuerdo estupendo  :Smile:

----------


## ivanmilitar

que envidia sana que me dáis cuando veo las fotos y el ambiente que había..... me alegro de que todo saliera genial, porque eso significa que habrá predisposición para organizar otra. seguiré atento a vuestras fotos.

IMP68, darte mi enhorabuena por tu hijo, ni que decir tiene que le tienes que educar para que aprecie y valore el agua como los foreros de esta página!!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Aprovecho un rato libre para poneros algunas fotos más.

----------


## sergi1907

El policia del embalse :Big Grin: 








Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Como diria Jesulín de Ubrique, en 3 palabras IM-PRESION-NANTE

me habeis dejado sin palabras y me esta corriendo una sala envidia, de no haber podido ir, creo que tendré que hacer todo lo imposible por ir a la siguiente.

un saludo y muchas gracias por las fotos.

----------


## santy

Bueno, pues como las fotos del entorno ya las han puesto los compañeros, yo voy a poner otras del transcurso de la jornada :Big Grin: 

Tras las llegadas, saludos, presentaciones y demás, el grupo se pone en marcha por la presa de la Fuensanta. Parecíamos una excursión de esas que sueltan un autobús lleno en algún lugar turístico :Cool: 


Pero que curiosones que somos... tenemos que observar todo.


El maestro preparando la foto de grupo y dando instrucciones para que saliéramos todos bien guapos.


Y por último desde el puente. Tu me haces una foto a mi, pues yo te la hago también a ti :Big Grin: 


Espero que os gusten, y a los que no habéis podido asistir, animaros, o hacer todo lo posible por no tener que trabajar el día de la próxima, porque vale la pena asistir.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Se ha andado un poquito y hay que reponer fuerzas, algunos hablan poco a estas alturas; tienen ahora otras prioridades :Big Grin: 



Tras el papeo, una siestecita y un paseo por Yeste, antes del partido.
Vista desde el castillo de Yeste

Y la ultima de este día 3

----------


## nando

y aqui una de ben-amar j.r. jugando con Luján

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas todas las imágenes  :Smile: , alguien tiene más???  :Big Grin: 




> a los que no habéis podido asistir, animaros, o hacer todo lo posible por no tener que trabajar el día de la próxima, porque vale la pena asistir.


A ver si acaso para la próxima tengo descanso y puedo asistir  :Embarrassment: , o en su caso, intentaré cambiar los turnos si se puede para poder ir  :Smile: , pero en esta ocasión no pude.

Por cierto, se me olvidó esto:

Enhorabuena amigo Reege y a su mujer por el enlace  :Smile: , y como dijo Antonio, ya sabes...a aportar nuevos miembros a la sección juvenil del foro  :Big Grin: 

También enhorabuena al compañero IMP68 por su hijo  :Wink: , esperemos que miembro del foro en un futuro no muy lejano  :Wink: 




> espero que pronto estemos los tres (mi hijo, mi mujer y yo) fotografiando embalses de este pais.


Desdeluego que sí, antes de lo que crees ya estaréis por los embalses, te lo digo por experiencia, que con menos de un año ya estaba visitando embalses  :Big Grin:  (aunque me pasaba todo el rato dormido en el carricoche... pero bueno, los visitaba  :Big Grin: )

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Preciosas todas las imágenes , alguien tiene más??? 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Pues claro, hombre. :Smile:  Lo que pasa es que hay que reducirlas para traerlas, en cuanto haya un momento.
Hay unas pocas, muchas mas :Wink: 
¡Cuanta impaciencia! :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues claro, hombre. Lo que pasa es que hay que reducirlas para traerlas, en cuanto haya un momento.
> Hay unas pocas, muchas mas
> ¡Cuanta impaciencia!


Es que como no pude apuntarme a la KDD, que mas me hubiera gustado a mí, pues no quiero perderme ningún detalle...así que...FOTOS!! FOTOS!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Es que como no pude apuntarme a la KDD, que mas me hubiera gustado a mí, pues no quiero perderme ningún detalle...así que...FOTOS!! FOTOS!!!


Bueno, veeeeeenga, otra tiradita :Wink: 
Se estan procesando, unos minutitos. Espero que esta vez el servidor no me falle; ayer tuve que dejarlo, hubo apagon y me fastidio el trabajo en su ultima fase :Frown: .
Si todo va bien, saldran otras 2 toallas de 10/ cada una

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Espero que esta vez el servidor no me falle; ayer tuve que dejarlo, hubo apagon y me fastidio el trabajo en su ultima fase.


Es lo que tienen los 40 grados...que hacen ponerse en marcha frigorías a tutiplén... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Los 40º y mas, bueno .... entramos en la parte critica, donde se me fastidio ayer todo.
Llegada al Cenajo el dia 4 y primera inspeccion

El maestro va mas pendiente, hay que asegurarse que nada ha cambiado

Los demas miembros, Saraa y Fede, siguen la marcha de los primeros

Imagen de la placa del embalse

Lo tipico, haciendo fotos, recorriendo la coronacion y.... foto recuerdo, de mi mujer

imagenes de la presa y su entorno



¡Agua va!, y no esta la valvula abierta del todo

----------


## ben-amar

Vamos a la siguiente:

Estos, cansados ya de agua, entretenidos con la video-consola

Explicaciones a Fede

Y ¿esto que es?, pues agua, me apetecio hacerla tratando de imaginarme como se doblarian estas plantas con el agua saliendo a tope :Big Grin: 

EL mismo lugar, morada de estos ¡lindos pececitos!


Y otro mas

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, por hoy ya está bien, mañana mas.
Hay que dosificar, luego no haceis nada mas que pedir :Big Grin: 
Esta me sirve de recuerdo.

Viendo estas nieves de Sierra Nevada poco me imaginaba yo que me esperaban 42º a las 7 de la tarde en Puente Genil :Confused: 

Mala calidad, foto hecha a traves del cristal del coche. pero no me imaginaba tanta nieve todavia a estas alturas del año

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas imágenes ben-amar  :Smile:  :Wink: , me encanta la primera de la segunda tirada, preciosa  :EEK!:  :Smile: 

Esos...¡lindos pececitos!, porque no estuve, sino, saco la caña que siempre llevo en el coche y pego allí unos lances de momento... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> no me imaginaba tanta nieve todavia a estas alturas del año


A 3000 msnm la temperatura es muy inferior, por lo que el proceso de fusión es mucho más lento, además, hay que tener en cuenta que a esas alturas, y más con la cantidad de precipitaciones caídas este invierno, habrá habido algunas zonas en las que se hayan acumulado unos pocos metros de nieve, y eso...tarda en fundirse... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

Buenas fotos, Ben  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Eres fotogénico.

Tengo un coche como el tuyo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y buenos barbos fotgrafiastes, se vé que allí se dan bien :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Xuquer

Así eran las cañitas que nos tmabamos el amigo Luján y yo ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 





Siento no poder subir mas fotos, cuando estoy en el trabajo tengo buen internet pero no tengo tiempo, cuando estoy en la playa no tengo casi banda ... :Embarrassment: 

salu2  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

no es broma eh, asi terminamos  :EEK!: 





saludetes  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos amigos y compañeros:

Despues de una semana inolvidable y temperaturas casi de lujo, vuelvo a sufrir el calor de Sevilla,  :Frown:  que le vamos a hacer... bueno ahora me toca a mi  :Big Grin:  poner algunas fotos de la KDD de la Fuensanta, aunque muchas a lo mejor son repetidas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Como no dió tiempo ha que me enseñaran a colocarlas, las sigo poniendo como sé.
Creo que no hace falta que os los presente  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo otras cinco:

Espero que os gusten un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Guau , espectaculares fotos las todos.




Saludos.

----------


## FEDE

Agunas más de la Kdd de la Fuensanta 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Ya se hacían esperar tus Fotos Fede :Big Grin: 

Las fotos son magníficas, con tu permiso me guardo la que has hecho de toda mi familia, pero lo mejor de todo ha sido la compañía :Smile: 

Ha sido un lujo conocer a tantos foreros, y un honor haber compartido cena y desayuno con Fede y su familia, os lo recomiendo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Ya se hacían esperar tus Fotos Fede
> 
> Las fotos son magníficas, con tu permiso me guardo la que has hecho de toda mi familia, pero lo mejor de todo ha sido la compañía
> 
> Ha sido un lujo conocer a tantos foreros, y un honor haber compartido cena y desayuno con Fede y su familia, os lo recomiendo.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola Sergi:

Muchas gracias amigo, lo mismo digo ha sido un placer conocerte a tí a tu esposa Cristina y a los peques, a Iván el Policia de emabalses.net  :Big Grin:  y Óscar que ya mismo lo tienes corriendo detrás tuya recorriendo embalses  :Big Grin:  hace una semana que os conosco y ya estoy deseando volver a veros a todos, espero que nos veamos en la proxima KDD  :Smile:  un saludo  :Smile: 

Aquí os dejo otras cinco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Así eran las cañitas que nos tmabamos el amigo Luján y yo ...





> no es broma eh, asi terminamos


Jajajajajajajajaja, la calor es muy mala...hay que hidratarse  :Big Grin:  

Eso porque no estuve yo, sino, os quito las dos jarras y me las pinplo yo solo... :Big Grin: 

Jojojo...conseguísteis llegar a casa o llevaron el coche las señoras??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Despues de una semana inolvidable y temperaturas casi de lujo, vuelvo a sufrir el calor de Sevilla,  que le vamos a hacer...


Jejeje...es que fue un lujo esos 21ºC (no eran esos?? :Confused: ). En el camino de vuelta, cuando empiezas a ver el termómetro del coche...22, 23, 24...30,31,32...38,39,40 (PARA YA!!!!  :Big Grin: ) 41,42... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> muchas a lo mejor son repetidas


No importa, mejor que sobren que no que hagan falta no??... :Big Grin: 

Preciosas imágenes amigo Fede, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink:  Jo, que pena no haber estado entre vosotros, pero bueno, a ver si para la próxima puedo estar entre vosotros y conoceros a todos.

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigo F. Lázaro:

Eso espero, que no faltes a la proxima KDD, aunque como te dije en MP, espero conocerte cualquier día de estos que suba para ver el Alange.
La verdad es que una KDD de un día, con muchos foreros creo que no nos conoceríamos bien, pero podiamos hacer una KDD de camping por varios dias, con barbacoas, potajes, paellas o una buena caldereta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  sería demasiado para el cuerpo y daría tiempo a tratarnos todos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Bueno creo que todo se andara si no para este año para el que viene  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aquí dejo otras cinco.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buenas las fotos, Fede, todas. Gracias.
Me quedo con la ultima para recuerdo. :Wink:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Desaparezco un dia de las pantallas ¡juer todo lo que se encuentra uno a la vuelta!

¿Sabeis una cosa?... Me estais dando una envidia sana de no haber asistido, pero cuando uno no puede es dificil hacerlo, pero se queda uno con las ganas, es que estan este año los embalses que madre...  Gracias por mostrarnos las fotos.

Luján ¡vaya sed que tenias! con eso vamos se refresca uno pero bien...

Un saludo y gracias por las fotos.

----------


## Luján

> Jajajajajajajajaja, la calor es muy mala...hay que hidratarse  
> 
> Eso porque no estuve yo, sino, os quito las dos jarras y me las pinplo yo solo...
> 
> Jojojo...conseguísteis llegar a casa o llevaron el coche las señoras??





> Hola compañeros
> 
> [...]
> 
> Luján ¡vaya sed que tenias! con eso vamos se refresca uno pero bien...
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por las fotos.




Llevamos nosotros el coche  :Wink: , aunque parezca mentira no sentó nada mal. Claro está que con la panzada de comida y el paseillo anterior, 1L de cerveza no se notó nada.


También puede ser que nos la pusieran sin alcohol y nosotros sin enterarnos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

Jous, veo las fotos y me quedo con aun mas ganas de haber ido a la KDD   :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, ya ha pasado tiempo desde la reunión, así que voy a des-adherir el tema, para que vuelva a su sitio.

Ahora hay que fijarse más en la próxima KDD en Las Lagunas de Ruidera o Las Tablas de Daimiel.

----------


## Xuquer

Voy a intentar poner algunas fotos.
Como las fotos interesantes, la de los embalses y vistas...y grupos y tal, ya las poneis vosotros, yo me dedicaré a las gastronómicas, por no repetirnos 

Mi amigo Ben Amar JR  :Smile: 



Parte de lo que zampamos (edito: de lo que no nos pudimos zampar)

















La verdad es que fueron cuatro tonterias ligeritas   :Big Grin:   comida mediterránea ligth  


salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Aquí van unas pocas fotos más, tomadas por mi novia.


Paseando por coronación


Aguas abajo desde el estribo derecho de coronación


El aforo y al fondo el primer puente aguas abajo de la presa


En ruta a un punto de fotografía


Los niños (y no tan niños) intentando crear un dique a base de pedradas


Definitivamente creo que hay más cabras que humanos en el foro  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Nos metemos por donde sea.

----------


## Luján

Y después de tan largo día y antes de volver, nada mejor que un chapuzón en el Balneario de Tus.


Los niños...




y los no tan niños nos lo pasamos en grande en el agua



Mientras otros charlaban tranquilamente a la fesquita:

----------


## nando

> Y después de tan largo día y antes de volver, nada mejor que un chapuzón en el Balneario de Tus.
> 
> 
> Los niños...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y los no tan niños nos lo pasamos en grande en el agua
> ...


jajajaja que fria estaba la condená  :Big Grin:  lastima que el tiempo no acompañara para el baño pero es que teníamos ganas¡¡

----------


## ben-amar

> Voy a intentar poner algunas fotos.
> Como las fotos interesantes, la de los embalses y vistas...y grupos y tal, ya las poneis vosotros, yo me dedicaré a las gastronómicas, por no repetirnos 
> 
> Mi amigo Ben Amar JR 
> 
> salu2


Tremenda foto, Xuquer, Cuando la vea le dá algo; no se la esperará.  :Wink: 
Ahora está pasando unos dias en Estepona con el primo en la playa; bueno, la playa, el futbol, la feria que terminó creo que el domingo, la bici...., todo es poco :Big Grin:  :Confused: 
No para
Gracias por la foto

----------


## FEDE

Buenas fotos Luján y que decir de las gastronómicas Xuquer, mi mujer me tiene ha plán desde aquel día  :Mad:  con lo bueno que estaba el potaje, el codillo, el revuelto, el queso todo buenisimo, bueno.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ya tengo ganas de que llegue la proxima Kdd  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Aquí os dejo cinco del río Tus a orillas del Balneario de Tus en la primera Santy y su hija Saraa observando el río.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Buenas fotos Luján y que decir de las gastronómicas Xuquer, mi mujer me tiene ha plán desde aquel día  con lo bueno que estaba el potaje, el codillo, el revuelto, el queso todo buenisimo, bueno.... ya tengo ganas de que llegue la proxima Kdd 
> 
> 
> Un saludo a todos


A plan ¿por qué? Total, por unos pequeños tentenpies :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

Esto fué la guinda, nos colmaron a detalles... sin comentarios  :Embarrassment: 

aceite de la tierra, orujo casero con miel, caramelos de Hellin...  chapeau  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 





salu2

----------


## Xuquer

Una navaja (de Albacete, como no) de primerisima calidad y de un corte excelente...al menos con el chorizo se porta bien   :Big Grin: 







en fin, queeee muchas gracias a todos, a los organizadores y al resto de asistentes, me siento en deuda con vosotros y espero poder asistir a la KDD de las Tablas.
salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

^^ No es por aguarte la fiesta, pero las hojas de acero inoxidable son KK... el filo no se mantiene por mucho tiempo.

Eso sí, con fines estéticos bastante mejor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xuquer

> ^^ No es por aguarte la fiesta, pero las hojas de acero inoxidable son KK... el filo no se mantiene por mucho tiempo.
> 
> Eso sí, con fines estéticos bastante mejor



Tampoco como chorizo todos los dias  :Big Grin: 

Aún asi me parece magnifica  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Un poco más sobre la KDD.

Tres vídeos:

Desagüe Fuensanta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8qYn41hgm4

Panorámica Fuensanta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4S8IUDX8PY

Desembalse Cenajo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ConOllx3dJw

----------


## Luján

Estoy frente al ordenador con un chupito del licor que nos dieron en la KDD del Fuensanta, acabo de darle un trago...

y creo que me se enpiezan a cruzag las (hip) tecl... (hip)..as. Intento edgcribi algo ma (hip) de egte mengage mientrag (hip) grindo por todod vosotrog!!! :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




Joer!!! es pura dinamita!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estoy frente al ordenador con un chupito del licor que nos dieron en la KDD del Fuensanta, acabo de darle un trago...
> 
> y creo que me se enpiezan a cruzag las (hip) tecl... (hip)..as. Intento edgcribi algo ma (hip) de egte mengage mientrag (hip) grindo por todod vosotrog!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joer!!! es pura dinamita!!


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin: 

Has probado el Fernet??? Eso no es dinamita...eso parece Goma 2 mezclado con trinitrotolueno y un par de gotitas de nitroglicerina por encimilla jajaja  :Big Grin: 

Pero no lo mezcles, bébelo puro, verás que bien sienta, parece un café solo con sal...:

A todo ésto, me voy a tomar ahora un tequilazo del bueno, del "made in Mexico", aunque con la calor que hace, lo voy a sentir por donde pase hasta el hígado...

Bueno, voy a preparar la rodajita de limón y sal...y "pa dentro"  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Pues yo lo siento, pero soy fiel a la rubia :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vengo de tomarme unas tapitas y unas cervecitas en una terraza que me ayudarán a pasar la noche :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues yo lo siento, pero soy fiel a la rubia
> 
> Vengo de tomarme unas tapitas y unas cervecitas en una terraza que me ayudarán a pasar la noche


Yo también, como no... pero no viene mal de vez en cuando darse un paseo por estas estanterías...



Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , que peligro tienen esas estanterías...mejor que no me dejen suelto por ahí jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Pues yo lo siento, pero soy fiel a la rubia
> 
> Vengo de tomarme unas tapitas y unas cervecitas en una terraza que me ayudarán a pasar la noche


Para mí todo lo que tenga más de 0.0ºC es susceptible de pasar por el gaznate.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y normalmente va todo sólo (o con hielo) a no ser algún ron con cola (cubata) o con Red Bull (hace años ya de esto).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Actualmente lo que ha de tomarse con hielo lo tomo con una bolitas plásticas que tienen líquido en su interior. Si las congelas y las pones en la bebida la refrescan sin aguarla, cosa que siempre se agradece.  :Cool: 

Y de muchachas.. Pues soy "hetero": Me da igual una rubia que una morena (aunque según las circunstancias a veces más una que otra)  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues yo lo siento, pero soy fiel a la rubia
> 
> Vengo de tomarme unas tapitas y unas cervecitas en una terraza que me ayudarán a pasar la noche





> Yo también, como no... pero no viene mal de vez en cuando darse un paseo por estas estanterías...
> 
> 
> 
> Jejejeje , que peligro tienen esas estanterías...mejor que no me dejen suelto por ahí jajaja


Ya no se que hacer, mira que guardé la llave.
¡Jesus, que tropa! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Jejejeje , que peligro tienen esas estanterías...mejor que no me dejen suelto por ahí jajaja



Cerca de mi casa actual hay un par de tiendas que tienen estanterías como esa, lamentablemente, cerca de la nueva no.  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

